# Is there ANYTHING that actually gets rid of fleas?



## Iownayetti (23 July 2014)

I've tried front line , Bob Martin flea pills , spray , carpet powder but I'm still being eaten alive ...Grrrrrr


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 July 2014)

my vet does not stock front line now as he says it is not effective.  this is the dog one.  my dogs have had fleas for the first time this year (aged 10 & 8) so i think it must be a particularly bad year for fleas.  prob best to get something from your vet which may be a bit stronger than over the counter.


----------



## Mrs B (23 July 2014)

We eradicated fleas with Program. It sterilises the fleas and eventually the population dies out. Of course, they can pick them up from other cats etc but we have been pretty much a flea-free household for 10 years. It's not instant, of course, to you might want to keep up with the spray etc until it kicks in.


----------



## ThreeTB's (23 July 2014)

You need to spray the house with a good spray like Indorex or RIP Fleas, otherwise the animals will keep being reinfested. My mother's house was horrendous (she had dementia and let things get out of hand) but we eradicated the fleas by treating the cat and spraying the house. You have to be really thorough if it's bad - her house had been empty for months when we went to clear out the cupboard under the stairs and out came more of the little blighters! Good stuff isn't cheap, but buying supermarket products is just a waste of money.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 July 2014)

Sorry not a contribution but more an observation: I just switched on TV the other day and there was this "RSPCA in Australia" programme, and this poor dog literally covered head to toe in fleas, it was awful - and they gave it this stuff they squirted down its throat, and within a short time (20 mins or so) all the fleas were dropping off dead!!

It was fantastic stuff! - but probably due to our regs here in the UK/Europe I guess we cannot buy/use it here, not even the vets????

Which is a huge pity, coz by jiminy this stuff actually WORKED.


----------



## CLM (23 July 2014)

The only effective treatments are from the vet.  Advocate and stronghold  both work. You will also need to spray the house.


----------



## Honey08 (23 July 2014)

Yuk.  A flea just jumped off the cat and onto me.  I cannot keep up with them this year.  Off to the vets tomorrow.  I think I'm going to have to put cow bells on the cats too to stop them catching all the wild animals that they get them from.


----------



## Emma_H (24 July 2014)

I swear by Program, I have my cat done by injection every six months. 
Not only does it work to eradicate fleas but they also get a six monthly health check.


----------



## _GG_ (24 July 2014)

Stronghold was the only thing that worked for my dad. We are lucky as they just don't seem to like us or our dogs but I'd honestly say, if it's really that bad, I would get professionals in to sort the house while I treated the cat and stayed with a friend for a couple of days.


----------



## Umbongo (24 July 2014)

Flea products you can buy in the supermarket/pet stores just do not work. Go to your vets for a better product.
Spray the house/spot furnishings with acclaim/indorex/RIP fleas.


----------



## pinkponyprincess (24 July 2014)

I normally just splat them if I see one!


----------



## pistolpete (24 July 2014)

Advantage is available from on line pharmacies. Effective against fleas but not ticks or worms.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Stronghold was the only thing that worked for my dad. We are lucky as they just don't seem to like us or our dogs but I'd honestly say, if it's really that bad, I would get professionals in to sort the house while I treated the cat and stayed with a friend for a couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

Your dad had fleas??


----------



## Honey08 (24 July 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Your dad had fleas??
		
Click to expand...

Not anymore, silly, he had some Stronghold.


----------



## Bubbles (25 July 2014)

Ahhh I feel your pain, few years ago my three persians were riddled..... 
Advocate worked on ours, coupled with the RIP flea spray for the house, and daily hoovering. For short term relief you can get capstar tablets from your vets, the fleas drop off in an hour or two. You can buy the same tablets over the counter, they're under the Johnson brand, can't remember what they're called. 
Do not use anything Bob Martin, seriously nasty horror stories all over the net...


----------



## LuandLu24 (25 July 2014)

They're a right pain in the bum! Like someone said all the supermarket ones do not work, waste of money!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 July 2014)

Iownayetti said:



			I've tried front line , Bob Martin flea pills , spray , carpet powder but I'm still being eaten alive ...Grrrrrr
		
Click to expand...



 Yes try these recommended to me after our house was bombed 3 times with flea bombs us eaten alive as well as cats.

 drops on the neck did not work  you should be the pills not the drops

within 1 hour cats will scratch more as fleas die and you will find fleas just falling off dying amazing 

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Pr...XhMVYXoejZFt2-lYfU96LIsqdAD8HFY2avRoCQIjw_wcB


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 July 2014)

CLM said:



			The only effective treatments are from the vet. .
		
Click to expand...

disagree see my post above

 flea bombs are worth using for the house


----------



## Jay89 (1 August 2014)

The stuff you buy over the counter is seriously not worth wasting your money on! Get something from the vets and give your house a good Hoover and indorex spray the house, may need to do this a few times to break the cycle! Good luck, they are horrible things!


----------



## Dry Rot (1 August 2014)

I've a friend in pest control. Call in the pest officer from the local council. He will treat the whole house, job done.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 August 2014)

Jay89 said:



			The stuff you buy over the counter is seriously not worth wasting your money on! Get something from the vets and give your house a good Hoover and indorex spray the house, may need to do this a few times to break the cycle! Good luck, they are horrible things!
		
Click to expand...

disagree as I said johnson flea tablets work I witnessed them on my cats the fleas started falling off.


----------



## Coblover63 (2 August 2014)

You can phone the council and they will come round and spray your house.  That works.   It used to be free but they may charge these days.   If you catch them on you, put them into a pot of water that has a squirt of washing up liquid in it, that kills them.  You can then show the pot to the man from the council.

The expensive spray from the vet's works too but you may need more than one tin to do the whole house.


----------



## thewonderhorse (2 August 2014)

CLM said:



			The only effective treatments are from the vet.  Advocate and stronghold  both work. You will also need to spray the house.
		
Click to expand...

This definitely. Wash all bedding on a boil wash. Spray house thoroughly and Hoover. Then repeat the next day.


----------

